# Black Bleeds on top of white print



## deanh (Feb 17, 2007)

I bought a used M&R a few months back and been having trouble with the black bleeding not sure what to change never had this problem on the manual press.


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

Knock the black out of the white.
Could be to much pressure, ink to thin, if flashing, to hot


----------



## deanh (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks I will try it


----------

